# BufferedStreamReader



## blurry333 (11. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich den Lesestrom über ein BufferedStreamReader Objekt implementiere,
was bedeutet es genau. Angenommen der Buffer ist 100 Zeichen groß.
Angenommen der Server schickt mir eine Antwort mit nur 10 Zeichen.
Was passiert jetzt. Wartet er solange bis der Buffer voll ist?
Sonst macht ja der ganze Buffer keinen Sinn oder ?

Grüße !


----------



## The_S (11. Jan 2010)

Was ist denn ein BufferedStreamReader? Das ist keine Standard-Klasse.


----------



## blurry333 (11. Jan 2010)

Es geht z.B. um BufferedOutputStream

Was passiert wenn der Buffer nicht voll ist. Es wird doch erst geschrieben, wenn der Buffer voll ist .
Ich versteh das nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jan 2010)

normalerweise wird erst geschrieben wenn der Buffer voll ist, richtig, 
wenn jedes Zeichen vom Programm einzeln eingetippt wird, will man ja nicht 100 TCP-Pakete, paar ns warten schadet nicht,

und wenn du als Programmierer oder dein Programm doch weiß oder auch nur befürchtet, dass nichts mehr kommt, dass abgesendet werden soll,
dann kann man flush() aufrufen oder generell keinen BufferedOutputStream verwenden, zwingt einem ja niemand?

außerdem könnte man bauen, das spätestens alle x ms doch gesendet wird, falls ein bisschen zum Senden da ist, 
einen derartigen ungesteuerten Buffer gibts vielleich sowieo hardwarenah beim Netzwerk


----------

